# Bass Rock



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi

Today, I visted North Berwick, around a 1hr 20min drive from where I live, in Fife.

I have been meaning to visit here for some time as I have wanted to take a picture of Bass Rock, which sits just a couple of miles off the shore from North Berwick.

Bass Rock is a steep sided Volcanic rock and is home to a large colony of gannets.

The rock is unhabited, but historically has been settled by an early Christian hermit.

I tried a couple of compositions but liked this one better. This was taken from Seacliff beach, on a bitterly cold afternoon. Brrr! I had arrived a little later then I planned so missed the good light. This was taken about 25 minutes before sunset.

I will visit again in the near future so I can hopefully catch the light hitting the rock.

Anyway, I met up with a fellow member from the Rover 75 Owners Club. Had a good ol' natter with some fish and chips in the small village of Gullane, and very good it was too.

Many thanks.


----------



## wee man (Sep 29, 2016)

Nice shot a bit dark could lift in post processing a bit central for me.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Very nice Ravinder, just needs the shadows lifted in photoshop


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Believe it or not, it actually seems lighter in Lightroom and darker once I upload it onto Photobucket.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Ravinder said:


> Believe it or not, it actually seems lighter in Lightroom and darker once I upload it onto Photobucket.


For photography forums i use flickr for that reason, seems to upload sharper and brighter.
Still a cracking image, its a place i would like to go for bird photography.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks. Yes, I do have a Flickr account. I will try and upload from that in future.


----------

